# Project Fucus drift



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

well i recently got a traxxas rally 1/16th scale as a roller and the plan was to turn it back into the ken block rally and have some fun with it but after looking up bodies and what not i came across the Ford Focus ST which looked cool and since i already own a Ford Focus and travel alot to car shows i started to think what can i do with this car and body?....well i looked up a bunch of videos on the rally it the general populace says they are no good for pretty much anything Traxxas designed it for, so i said to hell with every one im going to try my best and make it work as a drifter somewhat. im honestly not making it for competition or anything like that but just to have fun with it when i go to car shows. so far i have only modified the body posts to allow for a clean body with no holes, i will be using magnets to mount the body to the car. i have a set of drift tires on the way for the two sets of wheels i have for this and will be modifying the rest as i go. so with out further ado here is what ive come up with so far keep in mind updates will come as they are finished


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

uploading some pics know


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

ok heres they are set 1


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

set #2


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

set #3


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

and here is what its starting to look like all it needs is trimmed, tires, and some magnets to mount. im chosen magnets becuase i feel they will center the body on there own better then the Velcro will and me fighting with it to center correctly


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Excellent work ! Looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

thanks :thumbsup: my buddy did a bad ass job on and i cant thank him enough for it


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

ok so i got the tires yesterday and mounted them, test fit the body and adjusted the mounts. know i just have to mount the body and she should be good to go other then some upgrades that i might get down the road


----------



## Smokinfour (Nov 25, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

thanks, so far i have gotten the lockers for the rear and tried it out at the I-X center a week or so ago during the power piston show, worked pretty good but i think i had receiver problems cause after about 2 hrs it just quit on me worked pretty good on the concrete so will see how it does on pavement


----------

